# Ductile Iron Pipe Pricing



## CatD8T (Apr 26, 2011)

Anyone else heard of potential extreme increases in D.I.P. pipe? I heard the manufactures are looking to go to $30 per foot 8" Class 52.


----------



## WG Consulting (Jun 7, 2011)

*Pricing*

We have already seen considerable price increases in DI pipe and PVC pipe over the past few months and from what we hear it is going to go up from here.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

prices i got here 2 days ago.

6" CL350 DIP SJ 12.7900 FT
6X20 PVC SDR21 200PSI GJ 3.7200 FT
8X14 PVC SDR26 GASKET PIPE 5.1600 FT

although i've seen a LOT cheaper..in today's market, i don't really see these as being real far out of line


----------



## pce (Apr 12, 2009)

8" cl 54 is $ 38.00 per foot in Mi.


----------



## HUI (Jan 21, 2011)

I got a price for some 36" x .500 wall steel casing. $140.00 per foot


----------

